# Brewery Button



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 10, 2016)

C P B Co reads the monogram bordered by C. Pfeiffer Brewing Co. Detroit, Mich. U.S.A.
Pfeiffer was founded as Conrad Pfeiffer Beer in Detroit, Michigan, in 1889. In 1902 it changed to C. Pfeiffer Brewing Co. and then, about 1933, became Pfeiffer Brewing Co.
They sold out in 1972.

The back seems to say Weyhing Bros. Mfg. Co. Detroit. They started in 1903.
So that gives us a date-range: 1903 to Prohibition, then after Prohibition to 1933.
But exactly what is it, and when is it from?


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 11, 2016)

Kewl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2016)

Don't know what it is but I like anything Pfeiffer since I collect Detroit beer stuff.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice!  How did you come across this one?  I would guess that it dates closer to 1903 than 1933, though I can't say for certain.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 12, 2016)

cool!!


----------

